# bianchi or not bianchi



## passarotrovao (Feb 2, 2015)

hello
this is my first post here. My question is about identifying a bicycle.
the picture is lousy but i can spot the logo of bianchi on the down tube.
i think the crankset is biopace. Can anyone shear some light?


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Looks like a GT Avalanche


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Bokchoicowboy said:


> Looks like a GT Avalanche


Bianchi did Hellenic frames.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Bokchoicowboy said:


> Looks like a GT Avalanche


Thought the same thing at first glance, but wouldn't a GT's top tube pierce through and out the backside of the seat tube?

Not a Bianchi like I've ever seen though...


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Thought the same thing at first glance, but wouldn't a GT's top tube pierce through and out the backside of the seat tube?
> 
> Not a Bianchi like I've ever seen though...


That was something I thought about as well. The font on the downtube does look a lot like the font on the late 80's (88 specifically) Avalanche. I am sure you know, Mendon, that other manufacturers used that triple-triangle frame GT is best known for, such as Shogun and even Nashbar. Several smaller builders tried that frame as well. Out of curiosity I did a Google image search on "triple triangle frame" and one of the images was of a Fat Chance 24" wheel triple triangle framed bike (Second Spin Cycles: 1984 Fat Chance Triple Triangle w/ 24" wheels).


----------



## passarotrovao (Feb 2, 2015)

I got new pictures from the bike it has the bianchi headbadge. I got a look in the bianchi logo it look like something from the mid 80's. I put more photos when i upload it from my pc


----------



## passarotrovao (Feb 2, 2015)

Upload try one head tube


----------



## passarotrovao (Feb 2, 2015)

Logo


----------



## passarotrovao (Feb 2, 2015)

Rear brake


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Bianchi Meta.
















Looks like it may be one of the lower-end offerings from Bianchi, not usually seen in the US, most web hits on this go to websites in Europe.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

'Sup with the changing top tube extension treatment?

GT get mad or something?

At least we have an answer!


----------



## passarotrovao (Feb 2, 2015)

thanks for the reply. i will pass on that one.


----------

